# Did it!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter and I bought a new 6 x 10 trailer. I was wondering if you guys had any ideas about customizing the inside once we get it. What have you done that worked well and what didn't work so good??

We got a Haulmark, 6" taller (still not enough for Monte!!), roof vent, plywood walls (not Luan), Side door, spring axles, stabalizer jacks, 2 lights inside, double rear doors, and a side door.

Thanks in advance for your input!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> I was wondering if you guys had any ideas about customizing the inside once we get it.


Custom shelves for 18 herters fullbodies. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A padlocked storage box to lock up Ron's calls :lol: .I have seen some trailers that have lights on the outside for setting the decs in the AM.Or maybe some racks for the blinds.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got a new 6 by 14 and its going to be set up like the one in the link below.
http://www.averyoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/ub ... 2;t=000498
That will work good for the GHG fb and I'm going to figure out a way to hang all my BF too since its hard to keep them clean when they are flocked if you just throw them in. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

that is good perparing to packing stuffs in trailer and what about layout blinds? two or four layout blind would they fit in?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Outside lights are a must. We run two out the back and one on each side. Makes early morning hours much easier. We alson have a blind rack that keeps all of our blinds organized and in one place. We divided the front area from the back with a 4' plywood wall. This allows us to seperate the decoys in the back from the gear in the front. A short wall makes it so we can still load (or unload) from both sides of the trailer. We also added hooks on the front wall for waders and other gear. 
It all started out really organized then we started to go overboard with dekes and with 13 dozen in a 6x12, its getting clustered again. I'll try to get some pics for you if you want.
We also painted the inside white, protects the floor and makes it brighter inside. Another thing that we put up was a dry erase board that we use quite a bit to lay out the spread in the morning, kinda like football x's and o's before dawn!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice purchase, I picked a Haulmark last fall with the same options only no roof vent and it is a 12 footer.

Made a good choice, enjoy fillin' er up. :beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

We rigged ours with an interior electrical box by the side door. It has a light switch and two outlets in the box. We ran a wire to the back of the trailer for an interior light, and have the male end of an extension cord on the outside of the trailer to plug into a normal 110 service. The two outlets work great for a freezer and crock pots and anything else one would need.

In the field we plug into a generator and hit the flood lights, works great.

Pics are in photo album, under Misc.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Custom shelves for 18 herters fullbodies.


Those might get lost otherwise!!!!!!! :eyeroll: I WISH!!!!!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Djleye,

Make sure you have a good spare and a heavy duty jack,
in case you blow a tire with a full load.

Good luck,

PSDC


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on Dan! The addiction is getting worse I see.... 

I like my netting that splits the trailer in half, especially for long trips such as Sask. when you'd like to have your decoys separated. Oh ya, don't forget the Nodak sticker. :lol:

I can't wait to see it full!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would like to see the pics dblkluk.

Yea Chris, now that Monte has started to buy Dekes we should get her full soon. I am done buying waterfowl toys for the year already ( :lost: ) and the year hasn't started yet!!!! I am looking forward to customizing the trailer. I will advertise for you with a free large sticker chris!!! :wink:

I would think that Delta would have some stuff to jazz up the side of the trailer too eh Scott????????? 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dan Im telling you guys you should have bought a bigger one.. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wante to get better than 4 mpg Tyler. Besides, Monte only owns 18 decoys and I can't afford to fill that baby up by myself!!!! :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Trust me it wont take long to fill that sucker up.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

djleye said:


> I would think that Delta would have some stuff to jazz up the side of the trailer too eh Scott????????? 8)


Ya my trailer is a bit naked and could use some fancy delta stuff :beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice work on the trailer....have fun filling it up!

With a trailer like that you now have a great excuse to get more decoys!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Easier to hide them from the wife that way!!!! :wink:


----------

